# Fenix TK11



## Hendrikjansen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*











Fenix have a new model in the TK series, its a TK11 with a new led, the R2 LED with 240 lumens. Take a look.

*+ GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS: *
*• R2 LED** with lifespan of 50,000 hours *
*• Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel (Patented): *
*• Turbo Mode: Constant 240 Lumens, 1.5 hours *
*• General Mode: Constant 64 Lumens, 10 hours *
*• Highly efficient focusing head - throws beam over 200 meters *
*• BIG SMOOTH REFLECTOR - Fine spot light and far throw *
*• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness *
*• Low battery indication system *
*• Compatible with 18650 rechargeable or two 3V CR123A lithium batteries /Not included in the package/ *
*• 13.5mm (Length) x 3.4mm (Diameter) *
*• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum *
*• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish *
*• 152-gram weight (excluding batteries) *
*• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard *
*• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating *
*• Tactical tailcap switch with momentary-on function *
*• Tactical grip ring for Cigar technique (Removable) *
*• Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design *


*+ REVIEWS AND BEAMSHOTS: *

Do you have write a review about the Fenix TK11 R2?, or do you have some beamshots of this light? Send me a 'Private Message' and i will place the link to your article review or beamshots here. Thank you.


----------



## TONY M (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Oh thanks for pointing out this new model Hendrik.

I very much doubt that there would be a noticeable difference in brightness as going from Q5 - R2 is not much of an upgrade.

I would be more interested if Fenix improved the regulation on 18650s as this is the main weak point of an otherwise excellent light.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

I highly doubt the difference-- if any -- will be noticeable to the naked eyes.

I'd rather have a fully-regulated TK11 with the standard Q5 LED than a non-regulated R2 version.


----------



## applevision (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Nice!

I do love my TK11 and would love to see if this update can out-shoot the Eagle Tac... perhaps just overpower it now?


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

- Make a light that works on one AA battery! and have 2 hours of light and 250 lumens!

- Make a beam that you can change, like the maglite!

- Make it like the size of the Fenix TK11!

- Make the glass unbrakeable'

- Make things that when you stock in the ice you can put the light with the head in the ice and that you can pull yourself out of the ice

- Make on one side a firestone that you can make fire in emergency situations ( survival )

- At the end of the light, make something that can brake glass easily! Now the light will be populair by cops! And first-responders

I think when Fenix this few things do in one light that they would have a very good nice light!


----------



## j2kei (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Hendrikjansen said:


> - Make a light that works on one AA battery! and have 2 hours of light and 250 lumens!
> 
> - Make a beam that you can change, like the maglite!
> 
> ...



i think that is a lot to ask. i dont think even surefires go that far....


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

From Q5 to R2 isn't going to be much of a difference. I think I'll wait for next year for new upgrades. In January, the 150 lumen/watt Golden Dragon is supposed to be available. Cree will hopefully release those 161 lumen/watt l.e.d.s in the near future. Lumileds still hasn't released that 115 lumen/watt K2 they have been promising for 2 years. I think these upgrades will be worth the wait and I have plenty of Q5 and R2 Cree lights. We are due for another jump in efficiency, so I don't want to buy something that will be outdated next month.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Hendrikjansen said:


> - Make a light that works on one AA battery! and have 2 hours of light and 250 lumens!



Sure, just let me invent the 6000mah NiMH battery....


----------



## The Sun (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Jarl said:


> Sure, just let me invent the 6000mah NiMH battery....


 

 laws of physics was better!!


----------



## Jarl (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



The Sun said:


> laws of physics was better!!



I preferred it too, but its technically untrue, hence the edit 

(The original psot read : "Sure, just let me break the laws of physics for you...")


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Hendrikjansen said:


> - Make a light that works on one AA battery! and have 2 hours of light and 250 lumens!
> 
> - Make a beam that you can change, like the maglite!
> 
> ...


 
Would you like a MP3 player to go with that?


----------



## jzelek (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*





*• R2 LED** with lifespan of 50,000 hours *
*• Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel (Patented): *
*• Turbo Mode: Constant 240 Lumens, 1.5 hours *
*• General Mode: Constant 64 Lumens, 10 hours *
*• Highly efficient focusing head - throws beam over 200 meters *
*• BIG SMOOTH REFLECTOR - Fine spot light and far throw *
*• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness *
*• Low battery indication system *
*• Compatible with 18650 rechargeable or two 3V CR123A lithium batteries /Not included in the package/ *
*• 13.5mm (Length) x 3.4mm (Diameter) *
*• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum *
*• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish *
*• 152-gram weight (excluding batteries) *
*• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard *
*• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating *
*• Tactical tailcap switch with momentary-on function *
*• Tactical grip ring for Cigar technique (Removable) *
*• Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design *
Some info I found on a dealers website


----------



## Flash007 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Fenix TK11 needs :

- flat regulation with 18650 cell
- selected R2 bin (WC, WH)


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Well, this makes me glad I got a TK20 a few weeks ago instead of the TK11! 

It would stink to buy a light that has an upgraded version released a month later.

(Now that I've said that, watch 'em come out with a TK20 and a neutral white R2 or something!! )


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Switching the emitter to a R2 was just plain stupid on Fenix's part.
We all know they're just competing with the Olight M20 R2.
What they should of done was make the TK11 Q5 (a 18650 cell only,no CR123's light) REGULATED.
Then they would of made some noise.

And they can keep producing the unregulated version too because it takes 18650's,CR123's,RCR123's as far as i'm concerned there's a market for that kind of versatility.


----------



## MrGman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Thanks for the info.

Probably want to fix your title; Edition only has 1 t in it.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

_*from Post # 12:*_


*• 13.5mm (Length) x 3.4mm (Diameter) *



_


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Stress_Test said:


> Well, this makes me glad I got a TK20 a few weeks ago instead of the TK11!
> 
> It would stink to buy a light that has an upgraded version released a month later.
> 
> (Now that I've said that, watch 'em come out with a TK20 and a neutral white R2 or something!! )


 Have not even owned my TK11 for a month yet.


----------



## Jauno (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



TONY M said:


> I would be more interested if Fenix improved the regulation on 18650s as this is the main weak point of an otherwise excellent light.



Exactly. We gain nothing from newer leds if regulation is not 100% flat or close to it.

We can have flat regulated output from 1.5v, 3v, 6v, 8.4v, 9v... and so on but why we can´t have flat regulated output with one 3.7v li-ion and voltage range of flashlight still supports 2xCR123 ?

I have wonder this for two years now ever since i bought Pila GL2 with luxeon led and i was disappointed about lack of flat-regulation and lesser output from single li-ion compared to other options.

Led emitters has come and gone, but this "mystery of single li-ion" still continues...


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Jauno said:


> Exactly. We gain nothing from newer leds if regulation is not 100% flat or close to it.
> 
> We can have flat regulated output from 1.5v, 3v, 6v, 8.4v, 9v... and so on but why we can´t have flat regulated output with one 3.7v li-ion and voltage range of flashlight still supports 2xCR123 ?
> 
> ...


 
Someone sitting up on the ivory tower needs to take notice of this.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Magnus1959 said:


> Have not even owned my TK11 for a month yet.


 
Don't feel bad Magnus your TK11 is just as good...


----------



## yellow (Dec 3, 2008)

to anyone still waiting for a good 18650 light from Fenix:

I have done that for almost 2 years now, have seen the invention of the _tactical _series, 
while the 2 main things asked for were 1: low low, 2: an 18650 like the P3D --> none has been incorporated even into the tacticals

Advise: look at the Jetbeam Jet III models, 
I am a very happy owner of a Pro ST, it is nearly everything I want from an 18650 light. 
By far the best production 18650 I own


----------



## HKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Jauno said:


> We can have flat regulated output from 1.5v, 3v, 6v, 8.4v, 9v... and so on but why we can´t have flat regulated output with one 3.7v li-ion and voltage range of flashlight still supports 2xCR123 ?



There is a very good explanation for that. Leds need between 3 and 3.7 volt to work, the high voltage is for max. brightness.
When designing a circuit for a flashlight, the circuit is usual designed for boost (i.e. increase voltage) or buck (i.e. decrease voltage).

A boost circuit running with a LiIon and a led needs a pwm to control brightness, because it will be in direct drive with fresh batteries, but then it can keep a stable output while the voltage drops.

A buck circuit with a single LiIon and a led can not keep the voltage high enough for full led brightness and we get the lights without full regulation for LiIon.

This problem could be solved with some other circuit configuration, but they are more complex and more expensive to make.


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



HKJ said:


> There is a very good explanation for that. Leds need between 3 and 3.7 volt to work, the high voltage is for max. brightness.
> When designing a circuit for a flashlight, the circuit is usual designed for boost (i.e. increase voltage) or buck (i.e. decrease voltage).
> 
> A boost circuit running with a LiIon and a led needs a pwm to control brightness, because it will be in direct drive with fresh batteries, but then it can keep a stable output while the voltage drops.
> ...


 

+1. Nice post. Thank you for the simple explanation of boost and buck circuits and the differences. I never understood this before.


----------



## brightspark1967 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

I Currently have the Q5 Tk11, and an Olight M20 warrior premium R2. Out of the two knowing what I do now after using them, I would go for the olight every time - far better flashlight in every respect, longer throw than the TK11, just as good spillbeam as the TK11, and a far superior finish compared to the cheap finish/feel of a Fenix.


----------



## Stromberg (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Phew, I almost bought Q5 version about a week ago. I think that this might be the time to jump the TK bandwagon. To me it doesn't matter if the regulation isn't dead flat with 18650. More important is that it supports different batteries.

Edit
Done! Pre-ordered the R2 edition. CPF is really starting to change my way of thinking from "do I really need this light?" to "I wan't this light and every reason for NOT buying is only an excuse":shakehead


----------



## River83 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

I've a Tk11.
I don't understand what "regulated" means... hasn't the light a "*Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness*????

I use a 18650.... is better to use it or 2 cr123?? I didn't noticed any differeance

Sorry for the noob question...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Hey, call me if we get full regulation on an 18650.

I'd pay full attention if the emitter was centered too........


----------



## River83 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Sgt. LED said:


> I'd pay full attention if the emitter was centered too........


 
:thumbsup: Mine is not perfectly centered


----------



## Paul520 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Burgess said:


> _*from Post # 12:*_
> *• 13.5mm (Length) x 3.4mm (Diameter) *
> 
> _


Keyring model?


----------



## Jauno (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



HKJ said:


> There is a very good explanation for that. Leds need between 3 and 3.7 volt to work, the high voltage is for max. brightness.
> When designing a circuit for a flashlight, the circuit is usual designed for boost (i.e. increase voltage) or buck (i.e. decrease voltage).
> 
> A boost circuit running with a LiIon and a led needs a pwm to control brightness, because it will be in direct drive with fresh batteries, but then it can keep a stable output while the voltage drops.
> ...


 
Something like this i understood from what i´ve been told previously.

Now we all know reasons why almost every 3.7-6v light doesn´t give us 100% flat regulation.

Knowing the reason for this doesn´t take away the fact that we single li-ion users don´t gain us much from newer leds as other battery configuration users get. 

In practical use slight dimishing of TK11 or Olight (whatever the newest 18650 version) is not very apparently seen by our eyes, but in some cases (Pila..) light doesn´t even try to get full brightness and regulation with single li-ion :thumbsdow

This has made me (long ago) much more interested about regulation than brightness alone..


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



HKJ said:


> There is a very good explanation for that. Leds need between 3 and 3.7 volt to work, the high voltage is for max. brightness.
> When designing a circuit for a flashlight, the circuit is usual designed for boost (i.e. increase voltage) or buck (i.e. decrease voltage).
> 
> A boost circuit running with a LiIon and a led needs a pwm to control brightness, because it will be in direct drive with fresh batteries, but then it can keep a stable output while the voltage drops.
> ...


Or maybe Fenix should just "ask" EagleTac, Dereelight and Jetbeam how they do it...


----------



## HKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Or maybe Fenix should just "ask" EagleTac, Dereelight and Jetbeam how they do it...



Do they have any light that takes both 2xCR123 and 1x18650 with stable output for both?

It is easy enough if your can do it with boost only, i.e. 1x18650 and lower voltages. The problem is when your have to accept input voltage that is both below and above the led voltage.


----------



## Jauno (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Or maybe Fenix should just "ask" EagleTac, Dereelight and Jetbeam how they do it...



They´ll say: "..use only voltage range 3,7-4,2v. Then you´ll have flat regulation with single li-ion.."

Some people like to have option for 2xCR123 as backup...


----------



## TONY M (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



brightspark1967 said:


> I Currently have the Q5 Tk11, and an Olight M20 warrior premium R2. Out of the two knowing what I do now after using them, I would go for the olight every time - far better flashlight in every respect, longer throw than the TK11, just as good spillbeam as the TK11, and a far superior finish compared to the cheap finish/feel of a Fenix.


I wouldn't say the Fenix has a cheap finish/feel.






:welcome:


----------



## brightspark1967 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Get your hands on an olight m20 warrior premium r2 and you will see what I mean!


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



TONY M said:


> I wouldn't say the Fenix has a cheap finish/feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't say that either.


----------



## brightspark1967 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*


Sorry, don't mean to offend you if you have a Tk11, just that in my opinion from owning both, the Olight has a far better finish than the fenix and it feels like you are getting what you have paid for, I never felt like I had got what I had paid for with the TK11. This can also be said for the Dereelight DBS v2 which I also have, fantastic torch for throw, and knocks spots off my olight and TK11 in that respect, but to look at it you have to say it doesn't look its money!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



brightspark1967 said:


> Sorry, don't mean to offend you if you have a Tk11, just that in my opinion from owning both, the Olight has a far better finish than the fenix and it feels like you are getting what you have paid for, I never felt like I had got what I had paid for with the TK11. This can also be said for the Dereelight DBS v2 which I also have, fantastic torch for throw, and knocks spots off my olight and TK11 in that respect, but to look at it you have to say it doesn't look its money!


I can agree with you there.


----------



## concept0 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

My only complaint about the TK11 versus other similarly-priced flashlights regarding build quality is the lack of anodized threads.


----------



## Jauno (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Or maybe Fenix should just "ask" EagleTac, Dereelight and Jetbeam how they do it...



Actually, Fenix should ask Lumapower how they have done fully regulated output with 3.7v, 6v and 8.4v in LP´s Encore model... which is so far only regulated Q5 (or newer) light with so wide voltage range.

I could live with up to 6v though.


----------



## unique (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Great to see they have a upgraded version. As someone said before, look if the emitter is centred this time.
My next fenix purchase will be the TK12 (or any other version that will come out after the TK11)
I'm waiting for a complete overhaul instead of a upgrade.


----------



## Matt7337 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

man I'm pissed... Bought my tk11 less than 3 weeks ago and now this -_- love the current version but this one is too TEMPTING!


----------



## Jauno (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Matt7337 said:


> man I'm pissed... Bought my tk11 less than 3 weeks ago and now this -_- love the current version but this one is too TEMPTING!



What is exactly so tempting ?


----------



## concept0 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

My TK11 that I bought in August has a nice tint. Warm for a standard Q5.

I wonder if these new R2s are going to have the same nice tint?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Jauno said:


> What is exactly so tempting ?


Yeah, 6 lumens of difference is really tempting... Man, these Fenix fanboys make me prefer to hang around Blade Forums...


----------



## techwg (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Thats it? just a few small lumens? Is it worth it? Well its better to have more lumens, but its not worth an upgrade to it. Good for new buyers, but its no big deal to most of us.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yeah, 6 lumens of difference is really tempting... Man, these Fenix fanboys make me prefer to hang around Blade Forums...


 
"Fenix fanboys"
I guess i'm a "Surefire fanboy"


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



yellow said:


> to anyone still waiting for a good 18650 light from Fenix:
> 
> I have done that for almost 2 years now, have seen the invention of the _tactical _series,
> while the 2 main things asked for were 1: low low, 2: an 18650 like the P3D --> none has been incorporated even into the tacticals
> ...



fully agree with that


----------



## Matt7337 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yeah, 6 lumens of difference is really tempting... Man, these Fenix fanboys make me prefer to hang around Blade Forums...



Fanboy? I resent that comment, the TK11 was my first high performance light and I only bought it a few weeks ago... I own 2 Fenix lights now, and two other HP lights that arent fenixes. It's only tempting because its a higher output however insignificant 6 lumens may be.


----------



## gifters (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Ok, so I bought my TK11 less than a month ago. I don't know too much about flash lights but from what I've heard/read/watched on the all knowing internet  Fenix is a high value light. I was just looking around at what to do for batteries and ended up buying some AW 18650 2200 mAh batteries and whatever he sells for a charger.

I'm a little bit confused about the regulated/unregulated discussion going on. I bought this light specifically for patrol use. Are the 18650 batteries going to crap out on me or start a fire while in use? Should I have stuck with expensive CR123A batteries?

Thanks for the info...

CandlePower n00b,
Gifters


----------



## woodrow (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

I really like my Olight M20 R2 light.... but I am tempted to buy the TK11 (q5 or r2) because I think the Fenix T series of lights are the most reliable lights I have ever owned. Even over my Olights. 

And I am not a Fenix Fan Boy. I look forward to buying a 200 lumen SF led light (if such a thing ever comes out and the reviews show it is worth the $279 it is priced at) But in the mean time, I have not found anything more reliable than the somewhat ugly T lights.


----------



## Se7en (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



River83 said:


> :thumbsup: Mine is not perfectly centered


 
How far off can they be? Mine isn't centered. The LED is off diagonally so the center is very close to where one of the leads goes into the it. I would of have put up a photo but I don't know how to load one.

I'm not happy about the color balance either. It's yellowish and kind of seems like there's a hint of green in it as well.

It is bright, though.

Se7en


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



gifters said:


> Ok, so I bought my TK11 less than a month ago. I don't know too much about flash lights but from what I've heard/read/watched on the all knowing internet  Fenix is a high value light. I was just looking around at what to do for batteries and ended up buying some AW 18650 2200 mAh batteries and whatever he sells for a charger.
> 
> I'm a little bit confused about the regulated/unregulated discussion going on. I bought this light specifically for patrol use. Are the 18650 batteries going to crap out on me or start a fire while in use? Should I have stuck with expensive CR123A batteries?
> 
> ...


Howdy Gifters and welcome to CPF,
Don't worry, your Fenix IS a high quality light and I've got a feeling after using yours for a while you'll understand why so many folks here are fans of Fenix.

As far as batteries go, be sure and read all about rechargeable batteries here:
http://www.batteryuniversity.com/ 

You need to have a certain understanding of how to properly use and maintain your new lithium-ion cells. The protected cells you bought from AW should be fine under most circumstances, but it's always wise to *NOT* leave them unattended while charging. 

It's also not good to let them become to discharged, so simply recharge them on a regular basis... which is cool because then you always have freshly charged batteries for maximum runtime.

Enjoy your new light!


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

_Ok, so I bought my TK11 less than a month ago. I don't know too much about flash lights but from what I've heard/read/watched on the all knowing internet  Fenix is a high value light. I was just looking around at what to do for batteries and ended up buying some AW 18650 2200 mAh batteries and whatever he sells for a charger._

_I'm a little bit confused about the regulated/unregulated discussion going on. I bought this light specifically for patrol use. Are the 18650 batteries going to crap out on me or start a fire while in use? Should I have stuck with expensive CR123A batteries?_

_Thanks for the info..._

_CandlePower n00b,_
_Gifters_

I also use the TK11 for patrol use and LOVE it. It has a perfect combo of throw + flood for traffic stops and yard searches that dont require the use of my ROP HOLA or [email protected] Its well built and tough enough for "real world" duty use. 

The regulation isnt perfect, but my lights have more than enough runtime, even on an extended 12 hour high-intensity drug operation that involves alot of vehicle and residential searches. After a long night of use, I compare the used light with a fully charged light and they appear to have the same output. 

As far as the batteries go, I use only AW cells and have never had an issue in the last 3 years. For charging, I have my chargers mounted to a metal music stand which sits on a flame retardant mat. The music stand is perfect as it also hold my lights as they are being charged. All of my li-ion chargers are plugged into a power strip with a circut breaker. I charge my 18650 batteries every night regardless of use. As with all li-ion batts, if you run them down significantly, charge them to full capacity ASAP.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

Hey Seven --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome::wave:



Gosh . . . .


You've been a member for Two and a Half Years,

and yet this is yer' very first post ? ? ?


Glad to see you are finally an "active" member.


_


----------



## Se7en (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*



Burgess said:


> You've been a member for Two and a Half Years,
> 
> and yet this is yer' very first post ? ? ?_


 
HA! Thanks. Yeah, sooo... when can I become a Flashaholic? 

I was looking into small EDC lights and I think I had to register to do specific searches (maybe..) I've been a member for two and a half years and I still need a moderator to look at my first posts.  

Se7en


----------



## LumenMan (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*



Se7en said:


> HA! Thanks. Yeah, sooo... when can I become a Flashaholic?
> 
> I was looking into small EDC lights and I think I had to register to do specific searches (maybe..) I've been a member for two and a half years and I still need a moderator to look at my first posts.
> 
> Se7en


 
:welcome: (Even if it's 2 1/2 years too late !)


----------



## kicken_bright (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



HKJ said:


> There is a very good explanation for that. Leds need between 3 and 3.7 volt to work, the high voltage is for max. brightness.
> When designing a circuit for a flashlight, the circuit is usual designed for boost (i.e. increase voltage) or buck (i.e. decrease voltage).
> 
> A boost circuit running with a LiIon and a led needs a pwm to control brightness, because it will be in direct drive with fresh batteries, but then it can keep a stable output while the voltage drops.
> ...


I guess the TK11 is a buck circuit. But what about other single cell drop-ins. Are most of them buck? Doesnt the 18650 put out between 4.2 and 3.7 volts? Why dosnt fenix make a buck circuit that puts out something like 3.5 volts that way anything above 3.5 volts will be regulated and the LED gets its prescribed voltage? Everyone wins right?:thinking:


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



kicken_bright said:


> I guess the TK11 is a buck circuit. But what about other single cell drop-ins. Are most of them buck? Doesnt the 18650 put out between 4.2 and 3.7 volts? Why dosnt fenix make a buck circuit that puts out something like 3.5 volts that way anything above 3.5 volts will be regulated and the LED gets its prescribed voltage? Everyone wins right?:thinking:


 
They just tried to please everyone including the CR123 and RCR123 users.


----------



## gifters (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*

Thanks for the insight Evil Paul


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

Anyone here with a normal TK11 and a TK11 R2?


----------



## ken_p1972 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*



Hendrikjansen said:


> Anyone here with a normal TK11 and a TK11 R2?


 I have both just got my R2 yesterday the R2 is alot better have's both the spill like the TK10 and the throw as the normal TK11 :thumbsup:


----------



## lew187 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

could u pls help me?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2765645#post2765645


----------



## davidt (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*



ken_p1972 said:


> I have both just got my R2 yesterday the R2 is alot better have's both the spill like the TK10 and the throw as the normal TK11 :thumbsup:



Where did you get the R2 edition from?


----------



## ken_p1972 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*



davidt said:


> Where did you get the R2 edition from?


 Gander mountain in wisconsin


----------



## unique (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

So would that mean the reflector is upgraded or changed?
Does the R2 still have the off centre hot spot? I'm really looking into getting the R2 edition. I need another light for "backup uses" and I'm really starting to like fenix.


----------



## Arcteryx (Jan 10, 2009)

Howdy!

I've been reading the threads on this board for a month or so now... figured I would go ahead and sign up.

I've been a huge fan of surefire flashlights for some time now. I own a lot of their products and have had very little trouble with them. I'm sure some of you are members of www.ar15.com. If you are, yes I'm the Arcteryx on that board as well.

Just ordered my first non-surefire flashlight a couple days ago. I ordered the Fenix TK11 R2 with AW 18650 batteries and the Ultrafire WF-139 charger. I wanted something with great throw that would light up the tail of aircraft. I'm a pilot for Delta Airlines.

So... now what? I'm thinking I need a new tactical flashlight for my nightstand. Right now i'm using the Surefire E2D LED. I was thinking of picking up a Dereelight.

Any advice is welcome. I'm a complete newbie at this. :wave:


----------



## ev13wt (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*



Arcteryx said:


> Howdy!
> 
> Any advice is welcome. I'm a complete newbie at this. :wave:



Hey! Me too. The best info I can give is just read a bunch of threads until you get the "low down" on things. The info you need is all over. 

Then buy another light. There are titanium ones, ya know...  Lightweight... :twothumbs


----------



## clbnc (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*

:welcome: Nice choice of flashlight. That is one I considered buying.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*

If you have a 6P, G2, Z2, or a p60 accepting light, you can get a drop-in for it.

If you want a new light, a bit more about the specs, like size, throw, beampattern, would help narrow down the selection.

:welcome:


----------



## Arcteryx (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*



Gunner12 said:


> If you have a 6P, G2, Z2, or a p60 accepting light, you can get a drop-in for it.
> 
> If you want a new light, a bit more about the specs, like size, throw, beampattern, would help narrow down the selection.
> 
> :welcome:



Have a few Surefire G2 flashlights around the house... most with the 120 lumen conversion. I also have the A2 Aviator Yellow-Green that I never use, E2D (broken), E2D LED, X200, X300, M900a, and a few other odds and ends.

As far as size, I require something around the same size as the E2D LED and the Fenix TK11. Nothing any larger for my purposes. I appreciate a good throw, but for inside my home a little spread would be nice. Right now i'm using the E2D LED for in home defense next to my Glock 23. It has a pretty tight beam. Like I said earlier, the Dereelight might be a good option for me. After reading the reviews on the Olight M20, i'm not a fan of the beam or overall looks of the flashlight. Feel free to make suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## electric sheep (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*

I have the Dereelight CL1h V4 with 3sd WH-R2 and the SM R2 pill and it is fantastic. It is supposed to Chuck out around 260lumens but seems like more. Lasts a good hour and a half on one 18650 at full brightness and is regulated very well. For the money and the service you get i am very impressed, plus i can always upgrade.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*



Arcteryx said:


> So... now what? I'm thinking I need a new tactical flashlight for my nightstand. Right now i'm using the Surefire E2D LED. I was thinking of picking up a Dereelight.
> 
> Any advice is welcome. I'm a complete newbie at this. :wave:



Dereelight is fun, because your can pick whatever your want in the lights.
Short run time with lots of light: get MC-E pill with 16340 cells
If your want more runtime: Get the extender and use 18650 cells.
Less light and better runtime: Get a Q5 pill
Want a warm beam: Get a Q3 5A pill
And your can get single level for tactical use of multi level for more general use.

I have all 3 types of Dereelight flashlights and like them all:
DBS with MC-E and 16340, multi level
DBS with 5A Q3, 18650, multi level
CL1H with Q5, 18650, multi level
C2H with Q5, 16340, multi level


----------



## makuyo (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*



Arcteryx said:


> I wanted something with great throw that would light up the tail of aircraft. I'm a pilot for Delta Airlines.
> 
> So... now what? I'm thinking I need a new tactical flashlight for my nightstand. Right now i'm using the Surefire E2D LED. I was thinking of picking up a Dereelight.
> 
> Any advice is welcome. I'm a complete newbie at this. :wave:



Hi there, im a newbie too.. But may i suggest Wolf-Eyes Champion-X.. it served me well since i had it for 2months now.. Good throw too..


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*

Since you have a G2, I'd suggest you look at the Malkoff M60LF or the M60F if you won't run it for long(polymer lights like the G2 are bad at transferring heat). They were build with a floody optic.


----------



## supawabb (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking to pick up 3 Fenix TK11's. 1 for a lady friend, 2 for 2 fellow corrections officers, with the possibility of a 4th for myself.

I would be running the light off of 18650 batts for the extra runtimes. 

I see that there are various chargers and 18650 batts out there. 

*OPTION #1*
www.4sevens.com carries the Combo: *Tenergy Dual-Bay 18650 Charger & 2x18650 batts (2600 mAh) **[T-CHG.2x18650]*. Goes on and says... "Tenergy's 18650 wall charger can charge up to two 18650 batteries simultaneously. It can also charge a single 18650 if you don't need to charge two. The charger plugs directly into your wall socket for compact, easy charging." Price less than $40 US

*OPTION #2*
www.fenixtactical.com carries the: *Ultrafire WF-139 Fast Charger and two 18650 batteries. *Further down, it is then called a WF-138 charger. Batteries are 2 x UltraFire 18650 Battery - Capacity: 2200Mah Price, around $100 US

*OPTION #3*
www*.*batteryjunction.com carries the WF-139 ChargerL *Ultrafire wf-139 Lithium Ion battery charger 14500 - 18670V.* Does this charger fit 18650's? Which 18650's on his page would be the nes needed for a Fenix TK11? I see Lithium Ion, Lo-Ions and Fully Protected with PCB Litium Ion.Charger & 2 batts, ~35 US

Too much for me to handle here fellas. I need a Safe, Efficient and economical set up.

Which setup would be best?


----------



## ev13wt (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*

The TK10 has 225 Lumens and you can switch the tactical ring around to a smooth ring, so it looks "normal". Also it has a clip that you can screw on when you use it with the smooth ring.

Last but not least I think it has a really nice beam. Throwy but with flood. No rings exept a corona around the hotspot and no artefacts, its a pretty nice light! Check the reviews. Scroll down here: http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=78


----------



## txgp17 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*



Arcteryx said:


> I'm sure some of you are members of www.ar15.com. If you are, yes I'm the Arcteryx on that board as well.


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## supawabb (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*

Not too sure why my post was moved... anyways, anyone have ant advice or answers to my questions? Thank you


----------



## Pruitt (Jan 12, 2009)

*Newbie asking advice*

Well its a nice to meet you all and find a place where I feel I well get some much needed help. First off I would like to say hello and think everyone for any help I get in advance. Well long story short I walk the dog every night when I get home and that happens to be around midnight, so as with everyone else here my safety is top on the list. I had a run in with local punks and well I was packing a kimber desert warrior, two mags, and a kabar tdi. It never popped in to my head to carry a good light, right after that I went to the local cop shop and bought a mag charger. Great light but very very large. Since I have gotten a g2 led and a v70 holster, I love the size and halo but not the brightest out there. I am in the market for a new light and have a few questions. I really like the fenix tk11 thats getting ready to come out and herd it would fit bezel up in my v70 holster is this true? Would this be a good upgrade? Also I have seen that a lot of users on this site have a tiablo a9, Is this a better upgrade? and will this light be about the same size as the tk11? And what should I pay for these lights, As in a good price? Any other lights you experts thank would work better I am all ears. I would also like to keep it under 200 bucks but I do under stand most of the time you get what you pay for. Oh can't forget operating cost, how do these two stack up?


----------



## jirik_cz (Jan 12, 2009)

*Fenix TK11 R2 flat regulation with 18650!*

I know that there was a lot of complaints about non-flat regulation of Fenix TK11 Q5 with 18650 battery. Recently I received Fenix TK11 R2 so I've made runtime tests and was pretty surprised... It has flat regulation with 18650 battery :twothumbs


----------



## Jarl (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 flat regulation with 18650!*

R2's have a lower Vf than Q5's hence the buck circuit can keep bucking for longer. I think that's the cause, anyway... there may have been an update to the circuit 4sevens?.


----------



## Arcteryx (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 - New Member*



txgp17 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.



I knew you guys were here. 

Thanks to everyone for the advice so far. I'm taking it all in.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 12, 2009)

supawabb said:


> I see that there are various chargers and 18650 batts out there.



The WF139 charger is widely used and works ok. The prefered batteries around here is the AW18650, they have a long track record for working safely. Your can also get the charger from AW

The WF138 charger is to short for 18650 batteries.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 flat regulation with 18650!*



Jarl said:


> R2's have a lower Vf than Q5's hence the buck circuit can keep bucking for longer. I think that's the cause, anyway... there may have been an update to the circuit 4sevens?.



There is no reason for R2's to have lower Vf than Q5's. If the flat regulation is caused by low Vf of the emitter then it would have to be really extremely low.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 flat regulation with 18650!*



jirik_cz said:


> There is no reason for R2's to have lower Vf than Q5's. If the flat regulation is caused by low Vf of the emitter then it would have to be really extremely low.



I agree that there shouldn't be a reason, but they do tend to have quite a low Vf :shrug:


----------



## supawabb (Jan 12, 2009)

HKJ said:


> The WF139 charger is widely used and works ok. The prefered batteries around here is the AW18650, they have a long track record for working safely. Your can also get the charger from AW
> 
> The WF138 charger is to short for 18650 batteries.


 
Thank you muchly!


----------



## DHart (Jan 13, 2009)

I see that the TK11 is intended to work with PROTECTED cells only. Does that rule out the use of an AW IMR-type cell, which I think is not-protected with a chip, but does have safe chemistry.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 13, 2009)

It should work with all 18650 batteries of the right voltage(some chemistries have a lower voltage). I think the protection circuit was to prevent the operator from over discharging and harming the battery.


----------



## DHart (Jan 13, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> It should work with all 18650 batteries of the right voltage(some chemistries have a lower voltage). I think the protection circuit was to prevent the operator from over discharging and harming the battery.



OK... cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Walt NVA (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

I'm modifying this post as it is similar to a post elsewhere on this forum. Yesterday I received delivery of a Fenix TK11 R2. I, too, noticed a donut hole in the center spot as described in other threads on this forum. Here is what an authorized Fenix dealer wrote:

"The 'donut hole' is inherent of a smooth reflector, as it is concentrating the light to the center spot and not spill light. The textured reflectors are made for slightly less spot but full smooth spill and will not have the ring 'donut hole' around the center spot. All TK11 lights only come with the smooth reflector, TK10 lights come with the textured reflector."

The donut hole initially bugged me. However, I soon noticed that it was often only visible on a bare wall test pattern; the lighter the wall, the more visible the donut hole. In practical use, the donut hole is negligible or becomes irrelevant when illuminating 3-D objects., e.g., real-life LEO use.

On the bright side (pun intended), the TK11 R2 is very noticeably bright at 240 Lumens. I compared it to a Maglite 3-D cell with a Malkoff drop-in rated at 240 Lumens @ 1000ma. The Maglite with the Malkoff drop-in has a tighter concentrated spot making it appear noticeably brighter. Nevertheless, the TK11 R2 lights up the night as well and appears to be great for tactical use.

All in all, I'm quite happy with the TK11 R2. I also received delivery of the new Insight Tech-Gear HX150R Arcturus rated at 150 Lumens. I'm still evaluating it as well; the Arcturus has certain tailcap activation switch features that the TK11 R2 does not have, as well as a slightly longer full-intensity burn time (150 Lumens for 3 hours) with an 18650 battery. 

Looks like I'll be quite happy with the TK11 R2 and with the HX150R Arcturus, and of course with the Maglite Malkoff drop-in.


----------



## mrq (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

any chance just getting the R2 head itself?


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITION!*

I'm sure everyone knows about this, but I didn't see it in this thread so here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2783188#post2783188

Cool!!  Cool!!  Cool!!  Cool!!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Sgt. LED said:


> Hey, call me if we get full regulation on an 18650.
> 
> I'd pay full attention if the emitter was centered too........





lyyyghtmaster said:


> I'm sure everyone knows about this, but I didn't see it in this thread so here:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2783188#post2783188
> 
> Cool!!  Cool!!  Cool!!  Cool!!



I can't speak about the centering of the LED, but I believe with respect to regulation, your phone is indeed ringing.


----------



## TommyGuns (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

Does anybody know if Fenix is looking into providing a low low setting on their TK11 or TK10 models?

I'd like to know. 

I've posted this about three times now, but haven't seen it appear anywhere.....

Thanks alot. Tom


----------



## TONY M (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



TommyGuns said:


> Does anybody know if Fenix is looking into providing a low low setting on their TK11 or TK10 models?


I haven't heard anything but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Sabre (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

The "TK" models are intended for tactical use. A "low low" setting would be of very limited use and would complicate the dead-simple user interface of the TK-series lights.


----------



## TommyGuns (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

Well from what I've read on these posts some people like to use night vision goggles and have their eye adapt to the low light level. By not having a low "low" setting these tactical people experience their eye always adjusting and that's inconvenient. 

Just my observations on the forum.

Thank you for you comments on my post!


----------



## BigMHoff (Feb 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



LEDAdd1ct said:


> I can't speak about the centering of the LED, but I believe with respect to regulation, your phone is indeed ringing.


 Thank you for the info!


----------



## Border (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



TommyGuns said:


> Well from what I've read on these posts some people like to use night vision goggles and have their eye adapt to the low light level. By not having a low "low" setting these tactical people experience their eye always adjusting and that's inconvenient.



There is a red filter available for the TK-series. I suppose it can be used in situations where you don't want to impair your night vision.


----------



## TORBAY (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

MMMmm, but is or not 18650 regulated?, that is the question. I see commentaries in both directions :thinking::thinking::thinking:

IM planing buy it , I live in Chile South America, I need to know what batt buy in Hong Kong.

I have already TK20, IM very happy with it and I want tk11r2 to use all accessories in both flashlights, the pressure pad is really cool ( lose some brigtness using it due to i think poor contacts and cable, but works fine in mid ranges) .

Thanks!


----------



## Marduke (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



TORBAY said:


> MMMmm, but is or not 18650 regulated?, that is the question. I see commentaries in both directions :thinking::thinking::thinking:
> 
> IM planing buy it , I live in Chile South America, I need to know what batt buy in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...



Try clicking on the links
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2783188#post2783188

It is regulated on 18650's.


----------



## TORBAY (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

Why a lot of people say is not regulated in this forum ??? despite the evidently graph! ...is only the low vf ( I don't know what is that) says the thread...


----------



## TORBAY (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



Border said:


> There is a red filter available for the TK-series. I suppose it can be used in situations where you don't want to impair your night vision.



Yes I got the filter , that is the purpose and added with the normal mode, can low at least 50% of the power without disturbing your natural night vision.


----------



## futurelawguy (Feb 12, 2009)

*short TK11 question*

Hey all,

My question is,,,,,,,,,,,,Is it bad for my TK11 R2 to leave it in my car on a hot day? Sometimes it stays in there all day and it can get up to 100 degrees.

Is this bad for the light?

Thanks!!


----------



## TONY M (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



TORBAY said:


> Why a lot of people say is not regulated in this forum ??? despite the evidently graph! ...is only the low vf ( I don't know what is that) says the thread...


The newer revised R2 version is regulated on 18650s whilst the original Q5 version is not regulated well on 18650s.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yeah, 6 lumens of difference is really tempting... Man, these Fenix fanboys make me prefer to hang around Blade Forums...




1. its more like 6% difference between r2 and q5 than 6 lumens. soo... one way to look at it is they could take one area of the beam, such as spill, and increase it 12% while keeping the throw the same. by attempting to divert the increase in throw to the sides by lightly stippling the bottom half or third of the reflector. hmmm... not that they did that, but just a thought. 

2. we'll miss you :nana:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: short TK11 question*



futurelawguy said:


> Is it bad for my TK11 R2 to leave it in my car on a hot day? Sometimes it stays in there all day and it can get up to 100 degrees.
> 
> Is this bad for the light?


Heat will have more of a damaging effect on the batteries than the light itself. 100 degrees should do no harm, but the temperature inside a car left in the sun can get a lot hotter than that. 

I'll merge this thread with the main TK11 one.


----------



## futurelawguy (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

Is there such a thing as a "cover" for the threads that are exposed when you take the "anti-roll" ring off? (looks kinda cheesy)

sorry if this questions already been asked.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## thezman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



futurelawguy said:


> Is there such a thing as a "cover" for the threads that are exposed when you take the "anti-roll" ring off? (looks kinda cheesy)
> 
> sorry if this questions already been asked.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



Yes, they are available from The Fenix Store or Lighthound.
Here
AND HERE


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

I got my TK11-R2 today! 

Fantastic light! The head sucks, really ugly with the two rings, but inspires toughness. The whole light feels tough, tougher than my TK10.

I use it with primaries, as all my lights, but those rattle in the tube if you ahake the light. By now, I wrapped some paper around the cells, but I wonder if there's a better solution? Please don't tell me to use an 18650...

I thought about the battery magazine of the Olight M20 Warrior, but that one doesn't work, even if you would cut of the U on top.

I also compared the light to the M20-R2, equipped with an SMO reflector. The Olight has a tighter hotspot and it is brihter as well of course. I preffer the larger hotspot of the Fenix, and I also preffer the UI. The Olight is more versatile and probably the better constructed light, but I just like the simplicity and the toughness of the Fenix! 

I would resume it this way : If you want a versatile light which also offers you more modes, get an M20. If you own several lights and you just want a tough trower, get the TK11!

Greets,

Henk


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



Henk_Lu said:


> I use it with primaries, as all my lights, but those rattle in the tube if you ahake the light. By now, I wrapped some paper around the cells, but I wonder if there's a better solution? Please don't tell me to use an 18650...


It has wider tube because 18650's are wider. And they ARE better solution - 18650 fits perfectly and gives long (slightly over 2:30h) runtime and constant output.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



Henk_Lu said:


> The Olight has a tighter hotspot and it is brihter as well of course.


 
It is brighter only in the hotspot or has more overall output? Most people see the hotspot to define how bright a flashlight is... Can you do a ceiling bounce please? 

I'm having hard time deciding between these two lights, the fenix is better regulated, cheaper and tougher but the M20 throws better and comes with better accesories.


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*

Well I don't know if this light got a warm reception at CPF or not, but somebody's buying them apparently. 

I was ready to order one from 4Sevens and found out they're out of stock! :mecry:


----------



## Wattnot (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



River83 said:


> I've a Tk11.
> I don't understand what "regulated" means... hasn't the light a "*Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness*????
> 
> I use a 18650.... is better to use it or 2 cr123?? I didn't noticed any differeance
> ...


 
Look at the chart in this review. The vertical scale is relative output and the horizontal scale is time. Notice how the red line (18650) slides down meaning as time goes on, the output slowly drops. It's not that noticable, and lights that do this usually have great runtimes, but you are not getting the advertised lumens for very long at all. The TK11 seems to do much better with the CR123s and the RCR123s, however.

Their digitally regulated claim seems only to apply to the dual cell setup and not the single 18650. Evidentally it's a challenge to design a regulation circuit when you try and accommodate a wider range of voltages. Imagine what you're getting when you buy one of those P60 drop-ins from DX and KD with a voltage range from 3 to 18 volts! 

It takes constant voltage to keep the light at the rated 100% output. Some regulation circuits simply "buck" and some buck and "boost." The TK11 appears to only "buck" meaning it takes the 6 or 7.2 volts from the TWO batteries and drives the light at lets say 4 volts. As the batteries wear down they're still over 4 volts so the output stays constant. Truly fully regulated buck/boost setups will use circuitry that will take more current and actually increase the voltage to keep the output constant. Those have shorter runtimes because it will hit a wall and abruptly shut off. Always a trade off somewhere!

Check out some of the other lights on that review site. It's very educational once you understand the charts. I'm to the point now where I doubt I'm going to buy lights unless they are buck/boost regulated.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Wattnot said:


> Look at the chart in this review. The vertical scale is relative output and the horizontal scale is time. Notice how the red line (18650) slides down meaning as time goes on, the output slowly drops. It's not that noticable, and lights that do this usually have great runtimes, but you are not getting the advertised lumens for very long at all. The TK11 seems to do much better with the CR123s and the RCR123s, however.



The TK11 R2 has a different regulation: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2783188&postcount=15


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



HKJ said:


> The TK11 R2 has a different regulation: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2783188&postcount=15


 
Do you know if there are other reviews of the TK11R2? Seems that nobody else has it but they are out of stock at 47s


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



Henk_Lu said:


> I got my TK11-R2 today!
> 
> Fantastic light! *The head sucks, really ugly with the two rings*, but inspires toughness. The whole light feels tough, tougher than my TK10...
> 
> Henk


 
That's the reason why I haven't purchased one, to compliment my TK10s.


----------



## Sampolainen (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



LGCubana said:


> That's the reason why I haven't purchased one, to compliment my TK10s.


Yea, the moment I see a confirmation of it really being regulated on 18650's I'll buy one. Probably more than one but atleast I can guarantee that one


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 14, 2009)

I am A BIT doubtful for getting a TK11 for the throwing ability. It has slightly better throw than TK10. 
If you really want a thrower, there are better solutions. Tiablo A9 is a better thrower than TK11, even with textured reflector. And with a smoother beam.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Bushman5 (Feb 15, 2009)

the TK11 throws pretty good, but its a floody throw:

TK11 on the left, LAPD 7060 on far right. Pic taken in light fog. distance to container is 100 feet. Note the 7060, although 130 lumens, is much brighter.


----------



## CdBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK11 R2 NEW UPGRADED EDITITION!*



Hendrikjansen said:


> - Make a light that works on one AA battery! and have 2 hours of light and 250 lumens!
> 
> - Make a beam that you can change, like the maglite!
> 
> ...


'

add a GPS for the Ultimate Survival Tool!


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 15, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> the TK11 throws pretty good, but its a floody throw:
> 
> TK11 on the left, LAPD 7060 on far right. Pic taken in light fog. distance to container is 100 feet. Note the 7060, although 130 lumens, is much brighter.



My TK11 doesn't thow anything like yours, mines more like the LAPD 7060 on the right. Weird how much lights differ between the same models.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 15, 2009)

LAPD 7060 seems to have impressing throw for a 130 lumens light, close to Tiablo A9?


----------



## TONY M (Feb 15, 2009)

300winmag said:


> My TK11 doesn't thow anything like yours, mines more like the LAPD 7060 on the right. Weird how much lights differ between the same models.


It probably throws a pretty similar beam pattern its just that the beamshots can be misleading. Saying that my TK10 throws a considerably different pattern to my friends TK10 but that is due to mine coming with a more heavily textured reflector.


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 15, 2009)

Gottcha


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 15, 2009)

Newer TK10's have different (less textured) reflector and different beam. All TK11's have smooth reflector. '300winmag' did you compare yours to some serious thrower like 7060 or A9? It might suprised you...


----------



## Sabre (Feb 16, 2009)

My TK11 throws _way_ farther than my T1 (same emitter and reflector as TK10)


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 new upgraded edition!*



richardcpf said:


> It is brighter only in the hotspot or has more overall output? Most people see the hotspot to define how bright a flashlight is... Can you do a ceiling bounce please?
> 
> I'm having hard time deciding between these two lights, the fenix is better regulated, cheaper and tougher but the M20 throws better and comes with better accesories.



Sorry, I only have a small camera for caching purposes, beamshots won't work with that one...

But, I can explain : The M20 has 250 Lumen, the TK11 has 240 Lumen. If one has really more output than the other must be measured, let's say, they have the same.

The hotspot of the M20 is tighter and probably the spill is also dimmer, so most Lumen go into the hotspot and it brighter and throws probably further. We speak of two SMO reflectors and as the one of the M20 can be changed, they probably didn't make any compromise with their SMO, while the Fenix has to offer a little compromise. I should make a test in a dark area outside to see the truth.

People who see the hotspot to define anything don't know the difference between Lumen and Lux...

The Fenix is cheaper? Funny, in Eurpe it is more expensive! As far as I know qualityflashlights.at get the Olights from the US, and the $ won against the € in the last few months. I don't know where their Fenix come from. If you ook at the specs of the torches, the Olight should be more expensive.


----------



## Bushman5 (Feb 17, 2009)

TONY M said:


> It probably throws a pretty similar beam pattern its just that the beamshots can be misleading. Saying that my TK10 throws a considerably different pattern to my friends TK10 but that is due to mine coming with a more heavily textured reflector.



nope. nothing misleading about it. How can beamshots be misleading, since you can actually see what going on side by side. The TK11 throws a wider beam than that LAPD and is not as bright, pure and simple.


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> The TK11 throws a wider beam than that LAPD _and is not as bright_, pure and simple.


 added italics

Do you mean peak-beam-candlepower-not-as-bright, or do you think the LAPD is actually as bright as/brighter overall, lumens-wise? I've heard they're quite conservatively rated. I just got to try the 7060 yesterday. Quite impressive.:naughty: Are they making them with R2s yet? :naughty: I'd like to see the same reflector (and a standard 18650) in a smaller all-aluminum package, though...

Has anyone compared these two lights to DX WF-600? Granted that the DX isn't quite in the same quality class, how does it compare for throw?

Thanks!


----------



## TONY M (Feb 17, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> nope. nothing misleading about it. How can beamshots be misleading, since you can actually see what going on side by side. The TK11 throws a wider beam than that LAPD and is not as bright, pure and simple.


I think you may be missing something Bushman5. Beamshots can be misleading, in this case having a good thrower compared to a reasonable thrower makes the lesser thrower (TK11) seem rather inferior and in real life it may look different.

Hope that makes some sense, my apoligies if it does not. Its been a very, very long day for me today.:sick2:


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, my order just shipped today from 4Sevens (R2 edition). Been wanting a TK11 since they came out, and the upgrade just made it too hard to resist! 

The 18650s still showed "out of stock" though, so my playtime is going to be limited if I'm having to feed it 123As  $$$$

By the way, this will be:

(1) The most money I've ever spent on a light (apx. 110 bucks, with charger and batts, after discount)

(2) The most powerful light I've ever had.

I'm hoping #2 will make up for #1 :twothumbs

But just to keep the cost in perspective, I bought a new desk chair today. It's not a cheapie, but not top of the line either. Cost was about 118 bucks after tax. Even remotely nice furniture costs a friggin' fortune!


----------



## tominator425 (Feb 19, 2009)

*New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*

Well, after a month or two deliberating, I finally bit the bullet and just ordered it! Thanks to all the info you guys provide on this site in assisting me in my decision. This will go nicely with my P3D.

Am I weird for ALREADY thinking about my NEXT light I want?


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



tominator425 said:


> Am I weird for ALREADY thinking about my NEXT light I want?



Not at all. Most of us have a light wishlist that never ends...


----------



## Platil (Feb 20, 2009)

*Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*

Hi there!

A local shop is having a big sale on Fenix lights. But I am wondering for what light I should buy, what is the difference between the R2 and Q5 version? And which of them should I buy? The price is almost the same on them, except that the Q5 comes with 10 extra batteries. Could anyone please explain that to a flashlight noob  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*

*The R2 is (maybe) marginally brighter, but the difference is so little that your eyeball likely would not notice. Even in a side by side test, I bet it would be difficult to tell which was which. Q5 is dang bright and still "cutting edge" IMO.*


----------



## HKJ (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*

They are supposed to be identical, except a very small (mostly invisible) difference in light output, but some people believe that the R2 model has a better current control on 18650 batteries.
If you want to use 18650 batteries I would get the R2 version, in the hope that the believe about the better current control is correct (and also because I want to get all the light I can from my lights).


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*

Some TK11s seem regulated on 18650 but it's not specific function but low Vf emitter. TK11 R2 with higher Vf will run DD.


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 20, 2009)

Balls. They sent me a TK10 instead. I emailed Fenix-Store so we'll see what's up. I hope they've still got the TK11R2s in stock.


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 20, 2009)

Stress_Test said:


> Balls. They sent me a TK10 instead. I emailed Fenix-Store so we'll see what's up. I hope they've still got the TK11R2s in stock.



Ouch, sad to hear they shipped you the wrong light by mistake. Fenix-Store / 4sevens has an excellent reputation of customer service though, so I am sure they will make it right as soon as they can.


----------



## camarors64 (Feb 20, 2009)

The Fenix-Store sent me a TK10 instead of the TK11 R2 I had on order too. It came in today and I immediately informed them of their mistake. They said they shipped out the TK11 R2 today. I wonder why they had such a mix up?


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, I suppose the TK10 and TK11 look similar enough that a person could easily mistake one for the other. :shrug: 

Speaking of getting a TK11 R2, in a brief but intense moment of weakness I bought a TK11 R2 at a local brick and mortar store earlier today.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*



phantom23 said:


> Some TK11s seem regulated on 18650 but it's not specific function but low Vf emitter. TK11 R2 with higher Vf will run DD.



Any runtime test proving that? So far I've measured runtime of two TK11 R2s and both were flat regulated with 18650.


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*

If you put low Vf emitter to TK11 Q5 it's going to be flat regulated (on 18650) as well.


----------



## MikeV (Feb 21, 2009)

I sure hope that the R2 version is regulated on a 18650 as this is the only thing keeping me from getting one.

I did see a small difference is the description between the Q5 and the R2 models.

The Q5.

Turbo Mode: 225 Lumens 
2.7 hours (one 18650 Li-ion battery)
1.5 hours (two CR123A batteries)

 
The R2.

Turbo Mode: Constant 240 Lumens 
2.7 hours (one 18650 Li-ion battery)
1.5 hours (two CR123A batteries)

 
The R2 version says Constant brightness on Turbo where as the Q5 does not.

Could be a typo though.

Maybe 4sevens could chime in here and tell us for sure??


Mike.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*



phantom23 said:


> If you put low Vf emitter to TK11 Q5 it's going to be flat regulated (on 18650) as well.



Sure that is possible. But how low Vf would be necessary to stay so long in regulation? 3,2V / 1000mA? Considering this statistical data that seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## Mjolnir (Feb 21, 2009)

If it really does have flat regulation with an 18650, It would probably have to be circuitry. If it was a lower vf, then wouldn't it basically be running in direct drive once the battery volage lowers? Don't 18650's get lower then the voltage required to run any bin of LED when they are running out of charge? 
If you are saying that it only has a buck circuit, then it can't have flat regulation, unless R2 leds only need about 2.7 volts, which i seriously doubt.
It would need to have some sort of boost circuit for flat regulation.


----------



## Platil (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Diffrence between Fenix TK11 R2 And Q5*

Thanks for the help guys! Since I don't have any plan to use 18650 batteries I've just ordered the Q5 version with 10 extra batteries.


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 21, 2009)

No, you're incorrect. Li-Ion is almost empty @ 3,5V. With low Vf (~3,2-3,[email protected]) there's still 0,2V difference -enough for buck circuit. At lower voltages it goes DD but battery is empty - it doesn't take long (~30minutes according to jirik's graph) but there's no sudden death which is a +.


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 21, 2009)

camarors64 said:


> The Fenix-Store sent me a TK10 instead of the TK11 R2 I had on order too. It came in today and I immediately informed them of their mistake. They said they shipped out the TK11 R2 today. I wonder why they had such a mix up?



Hmm, that's strange that the same thing happened to you too. 

Maybe the lights are being packed by a new hire who can't tell the difference between the TK10 and the TK11! :shrug: 

Anyway, does anyone know how the return process works? I've never had to do it before...


----------



## oregon (Feb 21, 2009)

If you were to carry the TK11 in your front jean's pocket, how easy would it be for the light to come on and how comfortable would this carry be (assume tac ring is removed)? Thank you.

oregon


----------



## camarors64 (Feb 22, 2009)

Stress Test, as far as returns go, I ask them to send me a self addressed prepaid envelope with the TK11. That way all I would have to do is drop the TK10 in their envelope and send it back. I didn't think it was fair that I would have to make time to get to the post office for their mistake. They were very nice about it and said they would. I'm thinking I should get the order monday or tuesday. So we'll see. So far 4sevens has been great. I understand mistakes happen.


----------



## tominator425 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*

Well, I got my TK11 R2 in about an hour ago and I am really loving it so far! I had the 18650 batteries already bought (thanks fast shipping, Lighthound) and actually received the light really fast (thanks again, Lighthound).

I am still waiting on the 18650 charger I order (thank you for slow shipping DX) so I am not sure how charged up the 18650 I got here now is. Not had time to buy a DMM yet, still trying to figure which one to buy to simply test my batteries.

But, I LOVE the 64 "regular" lumens that I will use for everyday duties, and then the BAM! in your face, turbo mode, that I can switch too. I love the momentary switch also. I currently carry a P3D and it has never failed me, but I wanted to get into a rechargeable light with a bit more "oomph".

I had bought a smooth replacement ring for the "cigar" ring, changed it out and to be honest? I changed it back. I want to try the "cigar" out for a bit, as I feel I can hold onto it better (one of the reasons I wanted to upgrade my P3D - a bit small, smooth and hard at times to hold onto). 

The case that came with it will actually suit my purposes very well (for now). I can carry the light bezel down and it fits great, even with the "cigar" ring on it. I will decide later if I need to consider a different holster, but I think this one is fine for now.

This thing is solid, feels great in the hand, more "stout" and just makes me feel like I have a quality light in my hand. I can't wait to try it out on the streets. My P3D will not be un-used, if not used as a back-up carried in the PD car, I will put it in my truck in case I need it.

Anyone on the fence about the Fenix TK11 R2, I tell you...buy it! Between the two (Q5 or R2), simply go with the R2. It's not but a few dollars more, so just get it. I am really stoked about this light, it was worth the wait!

Oh, and kudos to Lighthound for my recent few purchases (batteries, TK11, TK11 ring, etc). Fast delivery, awesome CS (the times I called them) and simple to use. I just wanted to share this with you guys, because I know that reviews help people make decisions easier. 



deranged_coder said:


> Not at all. Most of us have a light wishlist that never ends...


 
Although I have a Surefire weapons light on my AR-15, I still would love to have a Surefire to carry. I have been looking at the G2ZL, but I think that the shape of my TK11 kinda takes care of that "idea". What I really, really, really want is the Surefire E1B, but for about $150? Wow! Better start saving! :thumbsup:


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



tominator425 said:


> Well, I got my TK11 R2 in about an hour ago and I am really loving it so far! I had the 18650 batteries already bought (thanks fast shipping, Lighthound) and actually received the light really fast (thanks again, Lighthound).
> 
> I am still waiting on the 18650 charger I order (thank you for slow shipping DX) so I am not sure how charged up the 18650 I got here now is. Not had time to buy a DMM yet, still trying to figure which one to buy to simply test my batteries.
> 
> ...



The Surefire E1B is a bit Overpriced. You could get the Romisen RC-N3 for about $25 from Shiningbeam.com and run a RCR123 rechargable in it. It has a forward clickie and is pretty simular to the E1B at about 1/6 the price and can be used with AA batteries with the extention tube. If you are a police officer or independantly wealthy then the Surefire E1B may be worth the money to you. Personally I would choose the E2DL over the E1B if I were going to buy a Surefire. Have you considered the RA Clickie?


----------



## tominator425 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



LightWalker said:


> The Surefire E1B is a bit Overpriced.


 
Don't I know it!

And yes, I have actually looked at the Romisens ALOT, and would still like to buy one of those. I just could not ever figure out which one to get. I would really like to add a Romisen to my collection as well soon.

I will check out those you mentioned. Of course, I would have to look into getting into rechargeable 123s and a charger, etc. I bought the TK11 for the 18650 and bought my wife a light off DX that also uses a 17650, for the simplicity of it all. 

Guess I will have to face the reality of branching out in batteries and such!


----------



## tominator425 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



LightWalker said:


> If you are a police officer or independantly wealthy then the Surefire E1B may be worth the money to you.


 
Isn't this an oxymoron? :ironic:

Everyone knows cops dont make good dough!


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



tominator425 said:


> Don't I know it!
> 
> And yes, I have actually looked at the Romisens ALOT, and would still like to buy one of those. I just could not ever figure out which one to get. I would really like to add a Romisen to my collection as well soon.
> 
> ...



The Ultrafire WF-139 will charge all the batteries you mentioned and is very affordable. I got mine from 4Sevens.


----------



## MikeV (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, I found out some more info.

I sent a E-mail to Fenix and asked them about the R2 being regulated, and if it had a different circuit then the Q5.

Here is what they said.



Hello Mike
Thank you very much for your attention to Fenix light.
Actually, TK11 R2 and TK11 (Q5) use the same circuit, they are just with different LED about the component, and they have the nearly same circuit graph no matter use CR123A or 18650 battery. Due to the individual difference, some will have more flat regulation. 

Best regards! ​[FONT=宋体][/FONT] 
 
So it appears the Phantom23 was correct about "regulation" being because of the lower Vf of the R2.
 
 
 
 
Mike.


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



tominator425 said:


> Isn't this an oxymoron? :ironic:
> 
> Everyone knows cops dont make good dough!



I'm sure you're right.


----------



## tominator425 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



LightWalker said:


> The Ultrafire WF-139 will charge all the batteries you mentioned and is very affordable. I got mine from 4Sevens.


 
I actually already have a single 18650 battery charger on order (DX takes forever though). I meant to say wife's will use 18650, not 17650.

I think I am really wanting to get the Pila IBC charger though. Seems to be a really good one for a good price.


----------



## tominator425 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix Inbound! (TK11 R2)*



LightWalker said:


> Have you considered the RA Clickie?


 
I honestly was not familiar with this until you mentioned it. Went to look at it and need to read some more on it. Still not sure yet what the deal is with it, but will find out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 26, 2009)

An update to my earlier post:

I got the correct TK11 R2 in the mail today, and it looks and works great! 

Fenix-Store did include a return envelope for the TK10, so that'll be easy to send back. 

And, to top it off, my 18650 batteries and charger shipped today! :twothumbs

I tested out the light with 123As, but I won't actually be using those in most circumstances. 

On a side note, I also ordered the red filter for the TK series lights. I figured it'd be good for when I carry the light in a pocket, to keep stuff off of the lens (and I'm paranoid about lens scratches so it'll be good protection too).

This week just got a whole lot better! :laughing:


----------



## Burgess (Feb 26, 2009)

and Brighter !



_


----------



## unique (Feb 27, 2009)

is there anyway of swapping from fenix store and getting a tk11 r2?


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my Tenergy 18650s in today. They came uncharged but I test fitted one of them into the TK11. It's a really tight fit! Getting the battery out again takes some hard shaking. These are rated at 2600 mAh so maybe they're a tad bit fatter than some of the lower capacity 18650s. 

The other thing I didn't like was that the positive end is flat. Fortunately it seems to still make good contact in the light, but it'd be easy to get the cell reversed if you were trying to install the battery in the dark (if you had to reload).

There's a battery store in my town that I'm going to check out sometime; they may sell 18650s.


----------



## DaddyCool (Mar 1, 2009)

Stress_Test said:


> I got my Tenergy 18650s in today. They came uncharged but I test fitted one of them into the TK11. It's a really tight fit! Getting the battery out again takes some hard shaking.


Funny you mention this, cause in a other thread someone reported putting CR123A into it makes the whole thing rattling... I thought for the TK serie the tube has been slightly widened to make 18650s fitting?
But I am still waiting for my TK11 R2 from 4sevens, so i can't reconstruct this...

Btw. do you would recommend these Tenergy batteries for the TK? To date i was very much into primarys but now i think about switching to rechargeables but don't know anything about 18650 and its chargers...


----------



## Strauss (Mar 1, 2009)

I just received a Fenix TK11 R2 from 4sevens yesterday. Overall, I am very happy with the light. It's bright, as it is very close to my EagleTac T10L and Surefire 6P-M60 in overall output. Plus it has amazing throw for it's size, and the R2-bin has perfect tint!

Overall for the price-to-preformance ratio, I give this light A++!


----------



## nohcho (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^+1 on that the new R2 is improvement, TK 11 is an amizing light. That being said, i gotta give to Olight M20 Warrior Premium, it has a low and a strobe, replaceable reflector (OP or SMO), holster that comes with it worlds better than the on that comes with TK 11. Plus Olight M20 throws like mad.


----------



## Stress_Test (Mar 1, 2009)

DaddyCool said:


> Funny you mention this, cause in a other thread someone reported putting CR123A into it makes the whole thing rattling... I thought for the TK serie the tube has been slightly widened to make 18650s fitting?
> But I am still waiting for my TK11 R2 from 4sevens, so i can't reconstruct this...
> 
> Btw. do you would recommend these Tenergy batteries for the TK? To date i was very much into primarys but now i think about switching to rechargeables but don't know anything about 18650 and its chargers...



I put in some 123A to start, and they are pretty loose in the tube. Other people have reported rattling, but I didn't really notice anything (not that this kind of issue would bother me though). 

My impression of the Tenergy stuff is, well, it seems somewhat cheaply made. But it WAS cheap after all, just $35 for both 2 batteries and charger. The charger seems very fragile and lightly built. But that being said, I just got these items yesterday so I haven't owned them long enough to make any judgements on reliability. 

The other thing is that you'll have to be very careful about the polarity with these cells and charger, because to me it looks like the cells go in the charger upside down or "backwards" from what you'd expect. 

But if these things are really 2600 mAh then I can forgive a few of the flaws!


----------



## Strauss (Mar 1, 2009)

nohcho said:


> ^^^+1 on that the new R2 is improvement, TK 11 is an amizing light. That being said, i gotta give to Olight M20 Warrior Premium, it has a low and a strobe, replaceable reflector (OP or SMO), holster that comes with it worlds better than the on that comes with TK 11. Plus Olight M20 throws like mad.


 
The only light in your signature that I don't have, yet, is the M20. I plan on picking one up sometime in the near future, especially with the new tint that they are coming with from batteryjunction.

I have only had my TK11 for a day now. So far, it's awesome. Fenix put together one heck of a light for the price. Build quality is top notch, you can tell this thing would take quite a beating. Output is also very high, as is the throw with the smooth reflector. I just can't say enough about this wonderful light, makes me mad that I didn't buy one sooner 

Anyone have a pic of a black TK11 with the orange switch cover installed? Just wondering how she looks with it...


----------



## Jarl (Mar 1, 2009)

DaddyCool said:


> Funny you mention this, cause in a other thread someone reported putting CR123A into it makes the whole thing rattling... I thought for the TK serie the tube has been slightly widened to make 18650s fitting?
> But I am still waiting for my TK11 R2 from 4sevens, so i can't reconstruct this...
> 
> Btw. do you would recommend these Tenergy batteries for the TK? To date i was very much into primarys but now i think about switching to rechargeables but don't know anything about 18650 and its chargers...



I'd recommend these cells. They're protected despite the blue packaging, nice and small, and labelled as a high capacity. What more could you want?

this charger is pretty good as well.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stress_Test said:


> [But if these things are really 2600 mAh then I can forgive a few of the flaws!



They're 2000-2100mAh...


----------



## JasonC (Mar 1, 2009)

Strauss said:


> Anyone have a pic of a black TK11 with the orange switch cover installed? Just wondering how she looks with it...



On top of this, can anyone tell me how to change to the Orange switch cover? do I need a special tool? Yes I am new to this type of thing! I have just received the R2 and I'm quite impressed, compared to my other lights anyway which are SF-L4, P2DCE, and a Milky M274.

Many thanks


----------



## Marduke (Mar 1, 2009)

JasonC said:


> On top of this, can anyone tell me how to change to the Orange switch cover? do I need a special tool? Yes I am new to this type of thing! I have just received the R2 and I'm quite impressed, compared to my other lights anyway which are SF-L4, P2DCE, and a Milky M274.
> 
> Many thanks



If you unscrew the tailcap, you see a ring with two small holes. Use any tool that fits and unscrew that ring. The rest becomes obvious. Just pay careful attention to the order and orientation of everything that comes out, because it has to go back in in reverse.


----------



## JasonC (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for that, it was a bit tough to turn but did it eventually!
Here are a couple of pics, sorry about the quality.


----------



## Sampolainen (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks pretty neat! I think I'll change mine too


----------



## dradee1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Are there any available tailcaps for the TK11 that would allow it to tailstand? 

Its very handy/bright light but not being able to tailstand makes it not so good when working.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 1, 2009)

dradee1 said:


> Are there any available tailcaps for the TK11 that would allow it to tailstand?
> 
> Its very handy/bright light but not being able to tailstand makes it not so good when working.



Got a roll of toilet paper?


----------



## dradee1 (Mar 1, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Got a roll of toilet paper?


 

Ya but that wouldnt last long when its wet or in my toolbox and plus I might get the two confused when I wipe my a** .


----------



## sardian (Mar 1, 2009)

My first post.

Thought I'd post a photo of my new TK11 R2 with my P3D.

Both are my 1st two "real" led's, I must say I'm very impressed with both. I have used them every day for the past week at work and both have worked well (Plumbing service business)..

I also have a couple of Olights ordered, the M20 Warrior and the OLIGHT TACTICAL T25.

My new lights:


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice combonation! I have the TK10 and a few other Fenix lights but I don't have the P3D or PD30 but It looks like a good combo.
Nice photo also, thanks for sharing it.

:welcome:


----------



## Overlap (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if the reflector can be swapped out for an OP?
I find the spot to be somewhat less useful than the TK10s. But I love being able to use 18650s.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 7, 2009)

They have basically the same size but I don't think you can find OP as a separate part. About swappng it - Fenixes are more or less glued so if you're lucky you'll replace it without any problems. Remember it will void your warranty.


----------



## kenL (Mar 10, 2009)

Strauss said:


> I just received a Fenix TK11 R2 from 4sevens yesterday. Overall, I am very happy with the light. It's bright, as it is very close to my EagleTac T10L and Surefire 6P-M60 in overall output. Plus it has amazing throw for it's size, and the R2-bin has perfect tint!
> 
> Overall for the price-to-preformance ratio, I give this light A++!



Strauss, since you have both lights, Fenix TK11 R2 and Eagletac T10L. Which light is brighter? If you have to choose one, which one would you choose and why? and can you confirm if is regulated on 18650 battery? I have the T10L but thinking of getting the TK11 R2 as well for more throw.


----------



## CdBoy (Mar 11, 2009)

wow! 

i already have the Fenix PD30

i am still in the process of acquiring Fenix TK11 R2.

i envy you.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 11, 2009)

kenL said:


> Strauss, since you have both lights, Fenix TK11 R2 and Eagletac T10L. Which light is brighter? If you have to choose one, which one would you choose and why? and can you confirm if is regulated on 18650 battery? I have the T10L but thinking of getting the TK11 R2 as well for more throw.


 

In my lightbox, both lights are nearly identical in overall output. I only run my TK11 on 18650's, it may be a tad bit brighter on 123's....I don't know. According to my results, they both appear to be 230-240 lumens out the front.

As far as regulation goes, I myself have not done a full burn yet on an 18650. I've had my T10L longer and know that it has ruler flat regulation on both levels. Stay tuned to this thread, I will do a runtime test either tonight or tommorrow with the TK11 R2 on an AW 18650. I myself am curious about the regulation, only one way to find out 

And like yourself, I purchased the TK11 R2 for more throw. I wasn't dissapointed :thumbsup: It has the most throw out of any other light it's size that I own. Beats my E2DL, the T10L, Malkoff M60, LF 3.7V R2 select-tint drop-in, and my Dereelight 3SM-5A Q3 drop-in(OP relfector). Only LED light in my stable that beats it is the DBS.

You will be very happy with the TK11. Even though you have the T10L, the TK11 is the light I grab for outdoor use, while the T10L with it's smooth broad beam is better suited indoors. Plus, I can't help but notice the TK11's more solid build.....feels much more "heavy duty" than the EagleTac. One last thing, the tint on the R2 TK11's is a warmer white than the EagleTac's that I have seen. Which works out well since it's my outdoor light because of it's throwy beam.


----------



## kenL (Mar 11, 2009)

Strauss said:


> In my lightbox, both lights are nearly identical in overall output. I only run my TK11 on 18650's, it may be a tad bit brighter on 123's....I don't know. According to my results, they both appear to be 230-240 lumens out the front.
> 
> As far as regulation goes, I myself have not done a full burn yet on an 18650. I've had my T10L longer and know that it has ruler flat regulation on both levels. Stay tuned to this thread, I will do a runtime test either tonight or tommorrow with the TK11 R2 on an AW 18650. I myself am curious about the regulation, only one way to find out
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the quick reply Strauss. One more thing, how bright is the spill compared to the T10L? My T10L has a very bright and smooth spill, but I am not so sure if has enough throw for outdoor use. I am planning to use this light especifically for camping and outdoor (I use only 18650 batterries). Can't wait for your test result


----------



## liquidsix (Mar 12, 2009)

Do any of you any of you TK11 owners have a DT-E as well? Which one do you like more and why?

I'm interested in the TK11 mainly because it's has a higher low, 64 lumens vs DT-E's 22(?), with a really good runtime.

How's the balance of the TK11? I find my DT-E is very heavy in the head, which doesn't work to well with it's not so ergonomical body.

What's the spot on the TK11 like in comparison? Is it tighter, the same or a little wider than the DT-E's? 

I'm drooling over the TK11, but I don't want to spend the cash it unless I know it's better than what I already have.


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (Mar 12, 2009)

i have the TK11 Q5....extremly happy with it.

so far my best thrower and very tight beam ( compared to my other lights)

i have a Eagle Tac TL 10C2 on the way.....and cant wait to compare them.

i paid 65 bucks for the TK11.....best value ever.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 13, 2009)

*UPDATE* Just finished a runtime test with my TK11 R2. I wanted to see if the light was regulated on an 18650, and how long it would run. I ran the light on high, non-cooled, with a fully charged AW protected 18650. I used my lightbox set-up to log the ouput over the course of the test. My light box lumen figures ARE NOT 100% accurate, but they come very close to official numbers. It does however allow me to accurately meter the light output over time. 

0:00 - 240 lumens
0:25 - 240
0:45 - 240
1:00 - 240
1:25 - 240
1:30 - 210
1:45 - 200
2:00 - 190
2:15 - 150 
Stopped test

Appears the light held regulation for almost 1:30hr, then started to gradually drop in output. I stopped the test at the 2:15hr mark because I was tired and ready for bed. I'm happy with the results and actually like that it falls out of regulation a little early. This way it gives me a bit of a "moon mode" to alert me that the battery is getting low, instead of just shutting off at full brightness all of a sudden.


----------



## kenL (Mar 13, 2009)

Strauss said:


> *UPDATE* Just finished a runtime test with my TK11 R2. I wanted to see if the light was regulated on an 18650, and how long it would run. I ran the light on high, non-cooled, with a fully charged AW protected 18650. I used my lightbox set-up to log the ouput over the course of the test. My light box lumen figures ARE NOT 100% accurate, but they come very close to official numbers. It does however allow me to accurately meter the light output over time.
> 
> 0:00 - 240 lumens
> 0:25 - 240
> ...


 
WELL DONE!



Thank you very much. I guess it's time for


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 13, 2009)

It also means that regulation on 18650 is not a driver feature but just low Vf.


----------



## kenL (Mar 15, 2009)

Strauss, one last question for you or anyone with a TK11R2 and T10L
How they compare in term of spill? Which one has a brighter and bigger spill?
Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 15, 2009)

kenL said:


> Strauss, one last question for you or anyone with a TK11R2 and T10L
> How they compare in term of spill? Which one has a brighter and bigger spill?
> Thanks alot guys.


 

The spill is a little bigger and brighter on the T10L. It's not much, but noticable side by side. The nicest thing about the T10L's beam is it's tansition from hotspot to spill. It's very smooth, where the TK11 R2 has the more intense hotspot, with a light dark "cree-ring" around that which make the hotspot stand out oven more. 

Get that dang TK11 R2 already, I know deep down you want one  You will not be dissapointed, even with the fact you own a T10L already. It significantly out-throws my T10L, and has a much nicer tint. Last but not least, the overall build quality seem far superior on the TK11....you can really FEEL it's extra bulk. Overall, I'd take my TK11 over my T10L if I had to pick only one


----------



## wish82 (Mar 16, 2009)

one question : 

It's normal that if i use 18650 battery i need to open tk11 in the right and in the left of the body ? because if i remove only one "side" the battery do not exit from the torch.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 16, 2009)

Throw isn't everything, for closer distances ringy beam is very annoying. 


Strauss said:


> ...you can really FEEL it's extra bulk.


Because TK11 is bigger and heavier. Is it good or bad? I think relative.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 16, 2009)

wish82 said:


> one question :
> 
> It's normal that if i use 18650 battery i need to open tk11 in the right and in the left of the body ? because if i remove only one "side" the battery do not exit from the torch.



That depends on the 18650 batteries you use, some batteries are rather thick and do not slide easy in and out.


----------



## wish82 (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm using this







2600mAh 3,7v with PCB, and i have to "brute" extract.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 16, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Throw isn't everything, for closer distances ringy beam is very annoying.
> 
> Because TK11 is bigger and heavier. Is it good or bad? I think relative.


 
I agree that the ringy beam isn't as good for close distances, but thats not what I bought the TK11 for. 

And honestly, I welcome the added heft of the TK11. I think it would hold up to abuse much better than the T10L. There isn't much difference in overall size, mainly weight.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 16, 2009)

wish82 said:


> i'm using this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am using protected AW 18650 and has no problems.
Inner diameter of TK11 is 18.6 mm and outer diameter of my AW batteries are 18.3 mm


----------



## liquidsix (Mar 17, 2009)

sardian said:


>



I've been staring at this picture for 3 days, and reading more and more about this light. I finally took the plunge and bought one off a Canadian seller off ebay. Normally I'd go through 4Sevens but with the exchange rate, his store didn't have the best price. 

My Girlfriend's going to think I'm a nut. I hope this was worth it.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Strauss said:


> And honestly, I welcome the added heft of the TK11. I think *it would hold up to abuse much better than the T10L*. There isn't much difference in overall size, mainly weight.



It won't. More weight means stronger impact while dropping it.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 18, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> It won't. More weight means stronger impact while dropping it.


 
I beg to differ. Just because the heavier light will impact harder does not mean it won't hold up to abuse better. The Fenix TK-series of lights have proven themselves to be VERY rugged lights. 

From handling both lights, I can tell you the T10L wouldn't take as much punishment as the TK11. I am not saying the T10L is a weak light, it's just the TK11 is tougher. Even though it will hit harder when dropped, it holds up better than my T10L.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll stick to T10L because nicer beam and smaller size are more important for me.


----------



## richardcpf (Mar 18, 2009)

Strauss said:


> From handling both lights, I can tell you the T10L wouldn't take as much punishment as the TK11. I am not saying the T10L is a weak light, it's just the TK11 is tougher. Even though it will hit harder when dropped, it holds up better than my T10L.


 
Just wanted to add that I haven't seen any thread about broken glass on Fenix lights when they are accidentaly dropped. This is why I haven't got my T10LC2 yet.

After seeing that runtime test, im ready to !! I own those flat tenergy batteries and they only last 1:36 on same max brightness in my JET III pro ibs before suddenly shutting down.


----------



## crazyk4952 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Fenix TK11 Discontinued?*

Did anyone else see that the TK11 R2 edition is being discontinued? This is from the 4sevens site: 

"This product is currently on pre-order status. The next batch will have a limited quantity available, enough to fill current back-orders and a few more pre-orders. Once this item shows "out of stock," then no more TK11-R2s will be available. This product is discontinued after the last one sells!"

https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=650

This seems odd for a flashlight that has such good reviews especially since the R2 edition has not been out for very long.


----------



## DaddyCool (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 Discontinued?*



crazyk4952 said:


> Did anyone else see that the TK11 R2 edition is being discontinued? This is from the 4sevens site: ...


I was wondering too, especially since 4sevens raised the price for the TK 11 R2 from $82,95 to $85,00 some weeks ago. The TK 11 R2 seemed to become cash cow... although there is a supply problem with the R2 emitters.

So for me there are three options left: Lack of R2 emitters makes it impossible to meet any further demand. Or something prooved wrong with the light/led and has not yet emerged to public. Or just a marketing trick to get more pre-orders...hehe.


----------



## liquidsix (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my TK11 today. I've been comparing it to my DT-E. Here're some of my comparisons:

1. Despite what's advertised, the TK-11 actually feels lighter
2. The TK-11 has more of a Dry Matte feeling to it than the DT-E, personally I really like the feel.
3. Without the tactical ring, the TK-11 has a more comfortable grip (The DT has 10 or 11 different diameters along the body, it's not ergonomical)
4. Both have about about the same size hotspot, the DT-Es is definitely smoother but the TK-11 has a wider spill.
5. The TK-11s tint is really green in comparison, while the DT-E's is only a slightly off purple white. The DT-E wins here.
6. The TK-11s switch is a bit twangy, has much narrower boot, and what's is with the crenulations? They're not even laid out squarely. The DT-E's entire tailcap wins here.
7. On high, I really can't tell the difference between the two. The TK-11s spot stays brighter over a distance while the spills remain the same, so maybe the TK wins here.
8. 64 lumens for 12 hours is AWESOME! The DT-E offers something like 23 lumens for 18 hours, followed by a long moon mode but to me it just hardly seems like enough light for outdoor activity (camping). I think the TK wins here.

I was really surprised by how bright this thing is at 64 lumens. Going from low to high, seems like it's only almost twice as bright (not 4 times brighter), and the tint goes from green to white. I feel like I will never need to put this light high.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 Discontinued?*



DaddyCool said:


> So for me there are three options left: Lack of R2 emitters makes it impossible to meet any further demand. Or something prooved wrong with the light/led and has not yet emerged to public. Or just a marketing trick to get more pre-orders...hehe.


 

Hmmm . . . .


Or, perhaps a 4th option / possibility:


A brand-new, updated model, arriving in early May. 


With a fancy, ring-controlled, variable-brightness selector.


Called the TK12.



_


----------



## miniburbs (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK11 R2 flat regulation with 18650!*



jirik_cz said:


> I know that there was a lot of complaints about non-flat regulation of Fenix TK11 Q5 with 18650 battery. Recently I received Fenix TK11 R2 so I've made runtime tests and was pretty surprised... It has flat regulation with 18650 battery :twothumbs




How do the solar force 18650 batteries work?


----------



## Spence (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm getting remarkable performance on 18650, 17670, and 3.0v RCR123's. I like the fact this is a beefy little tactical light with turbo and med/low and none of the non-sense settings. I particularly like the tactical ring w/flat body sides, but it's good that it's removable. I'm really stoked with the TK11's throw and brightness. Good job Fenix.


----------



## tango44 (May 4, 2009)

Just receive a TK11 on a trade last week and the beam shows a donut??? Does anyones have the same experience with the TK11?

I try my friends TK10 during the weekend and this is almost a perfect beam very well balance between flood and throw.

Also how to know if you have the R2 or the Q5 version?
How you can ID this?

Thank you.


----------



## Stress_Test (May 4, 2009)

There's a Fenix serial number look-up site. I think the link is in the TK40 thread somewhere... I can't remember where I found it.

I'd suggest searching for wall beamshot pictures to compare your light to in order to see if the "donut" is normal (and I'm 90% sure it will be)


----------



## L.E.D. (May 5, 2009)

I really gotta applaud my TK11. I honestly feel sorry for people who have bad luck with the tint lottery, for some reason I have some insane luck with the lottery. The tint on my TK11 is pretty close to what I always like for a "cool tinted" flashlight, because it's actually not too cool, it's off-cool slightly leaning to warm, and literally perfectly neutral, no green, purple, blue, or pink AT ALL, if I had to choose a name, I'd call it "ghost white", it's hmmm.. like slightly cooler than noonday sunlight. I do, however, agree with a poster above about the crenelations on the tail not being cut square, I'd rather have it cut equilaterally.. Other than that, no gripes at all, it's all been mentioned here already, amazing efficient, 64 lumens for 12 hours, beautiful, durable build, glass lens, varied battery capability, dead flat regulation on 6 volts, decent on 3.7 volts. light-reviews.com states that the cigar grip is too small to be used effectively cigar style, I have to disagree with this.


----------



## tango44 (May 5, 2009)

Stress_Test said:


> There's a Fenix serial number look-up site. I think the link is in the TK40 thread somewhere... I can't remember where I found it.
> 
> I'd suggest searching for wall beamshot pictures to compare your light to in order to see if the "donut" is normal (and I'm 90% sure it will be)



HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE SERIAL # INQUIRY:
Does not says anything about mine but I hope it works with yours.

http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/snen.asp?action=search


----------



## jirik_cz (May 5, 2009)

tango44 said:


> Also how to know if you have the R2 or the Q5 version?
> How you can ID this?
> 
> Thank you.



It is written on the packaging. Newer TK11 R2 versions have "Premium R2" written directly on the head.


----------



## tango44 (May 5, 2009)

Pretty sure is printed on the package you ca trust on that one, I haven´t seen R2 Printed will like to see one.
Thank you.


----------



## mendhammarsh (May 5, 2009)

My Tk11 had a donut. My dealer called Fenix. Fenix confirmed that the TK11 produces a donut. I returned the unit to my dealer with no problem.


----------



## Stress_Test (May 5, 2009)

Both this light and the TK20 will have a solid center hot spot, then a dark area around the spot, then lots of spill around that. 

See here for a TK20 shot (it's not as easy to see in the TK11 review)

http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_tk20/index.html

--------------

In normal use this is not a problem. I've got a photo around here somewhere that shows me aiming the TK20 at the far wall of my apartment (apx 30 ft). The center spot has fanned out to cover a large area on the wall, and the spill is lighting the hallway, and if there's a "donut" anywhere you can't see it. 

I'd hate to think people are returning these lights just for that reason alone. Use the light outside and I doubt the "donut" will bother you. If you're using these lights at 10ft range it's not really the right light for that application anyway.


----------



## mendhammarsh (May 5, 2009)

The donut hole that I experienced was at a considerable distance which was confirmed by the dealer once the unit was tested after I returned it. Maybe I received a flashlight that was not up to spec.


----------



## tango44 (May 6, 2009)

mendhammarsh said:


> The donut hole that I experienced was at a considerable distance which was confirmed by the dealer once the unit was tested after I returned it. Maybe I received a flashlight that was not up to spec.



I doubt it, mine is the same but I got it on a trade so no returns, I wish I had a TK10!


----------



## unique (May 7, 2009)

My TK11 R2 HAS no donut hole what so ever, from close range or from far away.


----------



## madchild (May 7, 2009)

I got my TK11 R2 Prem today. Amazing light... I can see myself getting sucked into purchasing more lights than I already have. Since visiting this site for the first time last week, Ive gotten a SF G2L, Fenix TK11, Streamlight Keymate, Streamlight Nano, and a Nitecore EX10.

The TK11 is hands down the best light Ive bought so far.


----------



## BRO (May 8, 2009)

I just ordered a TK11 R2 from Going Gear. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BRO (May 8, 2009)

I just re-read the discription of the TK11 r2 light on GoingGear's web site. I hope they made the mistake becasue it says the turbo is 225 lumens and regular is 60 lumens. I think those numbers are for the TK111 none R2 model. I don't think it is big deal but I was looking for the TK11 R2 with the 240 turbo. Tomorrow I ck with them, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Bushman5 (May 8, 2009)

L.E.D. said:


> I really gotta applaud my TK11. I honestly feel sorry for people who have bad luck with the tint lottery, for some reason I have some insane luck with the lottery. The tint on my TK11 is pretty close to what I always like for a "cool tinted" flashlight, because it's actually not too cool, it's off-cool slightly leaning to warm, and literally perfectly neutral, no green, purple, blue, or pink AT ALL, if I had to choose a name, I'd call it "ghost white", it's hmmm.. like slightly cooler than noonday sunlight. I do, however, agree with a poster above about the crenelations on the tail not being cut square, I'd rather have it cut equilaterally.. Other than that, no gripes at all, it's all been mentioned here already, amazing efficient, 64 lumens for 12 hours, beautiful, durable build, glass lens, varied battery capability, dead flat regulation on 6 volts, decent on 3.7 volts. light-reviews.com states that the cigar grip is too small to be used effectively cigar style, I have to disagree with this.




+1 to everything he said! :thumbsup:


----------

